# Hallo catlovers



## tessan (May 25, 2006)

I´m a 26 year old girl from Sweden that lives with my two cats Milla and Tarzan. I will post some pics of them soon (photobucket is currently down).
This seems like a really nice forum and i´m glad to have found it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Tessan, I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. Welcome and post some pictures when you get a chance :wink:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our gang Tessan... your signature is just awsome... i love it...  i can't wait to see more of your photos...


----------



## tessan (May 25, 2006)

Ok,now it seems to be working so here is my two cats.

First out is Milla. She is 4 years old and very lady like:











Than there is Tarzan who is going to be 3 years in september. He is a very cuddely male who works as our alarm clock in the mornings :roll: :










And here is an much older picture of the two of them together:


----------



## Ulrikan (May 26, 2006)

Hi tessan


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Tessan! Those are two very cute kitties you have there! Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have such cute cats!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Love 'em! They're gorgeous!

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## tessan (May 25, 2006)

Oh thanks for the warm welcome everybody. I think i´m gonna like it here


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Hi!


----------

